# problema wireless b43 e rtl8187..

## Joystik

Salve a tutti colgo l'occasione per rigranziare tutti per l'ottima documentazione che si trova, sono un nuovo utente gentoo, e apparte qualche problemuccio inizziale inizzio ad amare la nostra metadistribuzione, solo che è da 2 giorni che mi è sorto un problema, l'altro ieri ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel per un problema di fglrx che sono poi riuscito a risolvere, solo che ogni volta che ricompilo il kernel, mi tocca reinstallare i driver per la broadcom 4311 e per la rtl818 seguendo la rispettive guide: [/url] http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 e attivando il supporto bcm43xx nel kernel(anche se non capisco il motivo) , solo che prima seguendo la guida funzionava ora non riesco più a farle funzionare, nonostante i moduli vengano caricati.

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                1803020  0 

tun                     9860  0 

r8187                  41220  0 

ieee80211_rtl          52868  1 r8187

b43                   124192  0 

ieee80211_crypt_rtl     4740  1 ieee80211_rtl

```

```
iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Non so più come venirne fuori ho provato anche con queste guide: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

[/url][url][/url] http://www.linuxfeed.org/informatica/broadcom-bcm4312-rev-02-finalmente.html  ma niente.   :Crying or Very sad: 

il mio notebook è un dell 1501 isnpiron.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## lucapost

puoi postare il risultato di: 

```
lspci|grep Broadcom
```

?

----------

## Joystik

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> puoi postare il risultato di: 
> 
> ```
> lspci|grep Broadcom
> ```
> ...

 

certo

```

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

----------

## lucapost

Controlla di avere il kernel aggiornato e con le opzioni indicate abilitate, riavvia la nuova immagine.

Come indiacato in http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx#Firmware_.2F_fwcutter, esegui quindi i seguenti comandi da root:

```
cd /root/

emerge b43-fwcutter 

wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

mkdir -p /lib/firmware

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ./broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
```

la scheda dovrebbe essere dunque funzionante.

Posta gli eventuali errori.

----------

## Joystik

fatto tutto, nessuno errore ma non va...

```

iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                1803020  0 

tun                     9860  0 

```

```

ls /lib/firmware/b43/

a0g0bsinitvals4.fw   a0g1initvals5.fw     lp0bsinitvals13.fw  pcm5.fw

a0g0bsinitvals5.fw   a0g1initvals9.fw     lp0bsinitvals14.fw  ucode11.fw

a0g0bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0bsinitvals13.fw  lp0bsinitvals15.fw  ucode13.fw

a0g0initvals4.fw     b0g0bsinitvals4.fw   lp0initvals13.fw    ucode14.fw

a0g0initvals5.fw     b0g0bsinitvals5.fw   lp0initvals14.fw    ucode15.fw

a0g0initvals9.fw     b0g0bsinitvals9.fw   lp0initvals15.fw    ucode4.fw

a0g1bsinitvals13.fw  b0g0initvals13.fw    n0absinitvals11.fw  ucode5.fw

a0g1bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0initvals4.fw     n0bsinitvals11.fw   ucode9.fw

a0g1bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0initvals5.fw     n0initvals11.fw

a0g1initvals13.fw    b0g0initvals9.fw     pcm4.fw
```

il modulo non viene caricato perchè nella ricompilazione l'ho messo integrato, giusto??

bo non capisco proprio cosa non vada bene...

----------

## lucapost

controlla l'output dei comandi:

```
#> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -v "#" |grep mac8

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_TKIP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_PS_DEBUG=y

#> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -v "#" |grep b43

CONFIG_B43=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y
```

ricompila eventualmente il kernel, posta anche

```
uname -a
```

----------

## Joystik

uname -a

```

 uname -a

Linux Ghostshadow 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 #22 SMP Tue May 19 16:47:15 Local time zone must be set--see zic i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

#> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -v "#" |grep mac8 

```

ehm.. non mi restituisce nulla...  e non ho il file config.gz o almeno non in proc.

----------

## lucapost

l'ultimo kernel stabile è il 2.6.29-r5, aggiorna portage e quindi anche il kernel.

quindi riprendi la guida che hai postato.

Ho il tuo stesso processore, ma kernel x86_64.

----------

## Joystik

Interessante ora non mi faà montare /boot

```

 mount /dev/sda1 /boot/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

```

eppure nel configurazione del kerne è in builtin visto che ho preso il vecchio .config.

----------

## canduc17

Fai montare in automatico la partizione di boot quando avvii la macchina, modificando opportunamente il file /etc/fstab.

Il mio ad esempio è così:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime                        1 2

```

----------

## viralex

Puoi provare i driver "net-wireless/broadcom-sta". il modulo si chiama wl. 

Quando avevo la broadcom i b43 non erano proprio compatibili con la mia scheda.

Adesso ho messo una fantastica atheros  :Razz:  eheh

----------

